# Matrix Resurrections, primo trailer



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

È uscito il primo trailer di *Matrix Resurrections*, il quarto film dedicato alla saga creata dalle sorelle (ex fratelli) Wachowski e che *uscirà a natale*. Il quarto capitolo sarà *diretto da Lana Wachowski* e vede le conferme dei di due attori storici del cast ossia *Keanu Reeves* nei panni di Neo e *Carrie Anne Moss*, che sarà *Trinity*. *Non ci sarà Laurence Fishburn* e *Morpheus sarà intepretato da Yahya Abdul-Mateen II*.

Video del trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Dal trailer si capisce che hanno praticamente fatto il riciclo del primo capitolo. Dopo il primo The Matrix del 1999, è diventato una commercialata pazzesca.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È uscito il primo trailer di *Matrix Resurrections*, il quarto film dedicato alla saga creata dalle sorelle (ex fratelli) Wachowski e che *uscirà a natale*. Il quarto capitolo sarà *diretto da Lana Wachowski* e vede le conferme dei di due attori storici del cast ossia *Keanu Reeves* nei panni di Neo e *Carrie Anne Moss*, che sarà *Trinity*. *Non ci sarà Laurence Fishburn* e *Morpheus sarà intepretato da Yahya Abdul-Mateen II*.
> 
> Video del trailer al secondo post.


Comunque se potete correggere (non posso modificare i post). Il film uscirà a gennaio e non a natale. Purtroppo, per sbaglio, ho preso per buona la data del trailer originale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2021)

Trinity ha fatto una "cura speciale" ?
E' più bella ora rispetto a 20 anni fa


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Settembre 2021)

Super fan del primo e inavvicinabile primo Matrix 
Il secondo era dovuto 
Il terzo tirato per i capelli ma semi-inguardabile 

Il quarto per me non esiste,
Sopratutto dopo il trailer


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2021)

Un enorme MAH...


----------



## Shmuk (12 Settembre 2021)

Sembra una grandissima grezzata.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È uscito il primo trailer di *Matrix Resurrections*, il quarto film dedicato alla saga creata dalle sorelle (ex fratelli) Wachowski e che *uscirà a natale*. Il quarto capitolo sarà *diretto da Lana Wachowski* e vede le conferme dei di due attori storici del cast ossia *Keanu Reeves* nei panni di Neo e *Carrie Anne Moss*, che sarà *Trinity*. *Non ci sarà Laurence Fishburn* e *Morpheus sarà intepretato da Yahya Abdul-Mateen II*.
> 
> Video del trailer al secondo post.


Lo guarderò soprattutto per la fotografia, straordinaria come sempre, inoltre mi sembra molto meno "notturno" degli episodi precedenti. Per lo script, vedremo, non ho pregiudizi ma temo non sarà all'altezza.
p.s. quanto mi manca il cinema!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2021)

Si va a vedere senza se e senza ma. Se poi sarà una ciofeca, amen. Ma Matrix merita una possibilità a scatola chiusa.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2021)

Altissimo rischio ciofeca ma vederlo è obbligatorio.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È uscito il primo trailer di *Matrix Resurrections*, il quarto film dedicato alla saga creata dalle sorelle (ex fratelli) Wachowski e che *uscirà a natale*. Il quarto capitolo sarà *diretto da Lana Wachowski* e vede le conferme dei di due attori storici del cast ossia *Keanu Reeves* nei panni di Neo e *Carrie Anne Moss*, che sarà *Trinity*. *Non ci sarà Laurence Fishburn* e *Morpheus sarà intepretato da Yahya Abdul-Mateen II*.
> 
> Video del trailer al secondo post.


Insomma, ritornano gli agenti, coniglio nel paese della meraviglie, le pillole i sogni..

Speriamo che non sia copy paste del primo film.. io voglio sapere cosa è successo dopo il terzo film.

Adesso ricominceranno con un'altra triologia senza senso


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2021)

Per via di
"Sono pazzo?"
"Non usiamo quella parola qui"
Il film lo chiamano Woketrix


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insomma, ritornano gli agenti, coniglio nel paese della meraviglie, le pillole i sogni..
> 
> Speriamo che non sia copy paste del primo film.. io voglio sapere cosa è successo dopo il terzo film.
> 
> Adesso ricominceranno con un'altra triologia senza senso



Non è sicurissimo che sia sequel del terzo, c'è anche la teoria che abbiano segato il 2 e il 3 dalla continuity.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è sicurissimo che sia sequel del terzo, c'è anche la teoria che abbiano segato il 2 e il 3 dalla continuity.


Che? Essere diventati travione deve aver dato alla testa.. se non erro l'altra/o sorella/fratello è scappata/to via


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è sicurissimo che sia sequel del terzo, c'è anche la teoria che abbiano segato il 2 e il 3 dalla continuity.


Invece è proprio il sequel del terzo, il sottotitolo Resurrections non è un caso e all'inizio del trailer si vede un uomo supino che potrebbe essere Neo, che lo faranno risorgere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Invece è proprio il sequel del terzo, il sottotitolo Resurrections non è un caso e all'inizio del trailer si vede un uomo supino che potrebbe essere Neo, che lo faranno risorgere.



Nel senso che potrebbe esserci qualche scappatoia narrativa per cancellare e vanificare gli eventi del 2 e del 3, come se non fossero mai successi


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel senso che potrebbe esserci qualche scappatoia narrativa per cancellare e vanificare gli eventi del 2 e del 3, come se non fossero mai successi


Si ho capito che intendi, ma pare che si ripartirà proprio da dove è finito il terzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ho capito che intendi, ma pare che si ripartirà proprio da dove è finito il terzo.


Non credo sia un problema in un film del genere trovare un modo x rimettere i personaggi al loro posto.. Piuttosto un morpheus più giovane presuppone che neo e trinity siano stati catapultati indietro nel tempo rispetto al primo film.. Xke? Le macchine vogliono impedire gli eventi dei primi tre film? Mah..
Comunque pare che la reazione di Keanu reeves alla visione del film sia stata di sbalordimento


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia un problema in un film del genere trovare un modo x rimettere i personaggi al loro posto.. Piuttosto un morpheus più giovane presuppone che neo e trinity siano stati catapultati indietro nel tempo rispetto al primo film.. Xke? Le macchine vogliono impedire gli eventi dei primi tre film? Mah..
> Comunque pare che la reazione di Keanu reeves alla visione del film sia stata di sbalordimento


Forse il Creatore non ha mantenuto la promessa (libertà in cambio dell'eliminazione del programma Smith) e ha rimesso tutti in Matrix dopo aver corretto il software? Non si sa che fine abbiano fatto i corpi di Neo e Trinity e questo sarà a mio parere rivelato in Resurrections.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Forse il Creatore non ha mantenuto la promessa (libertà in cambio dell'eliminazione del programma Smith) e ha rimesso tutti in Matrix dopo aver corretto il software? Non si sa che fine abbiano fatto i corpi di Neo e Trinity e questo sarà a mio parere rivelato in Resurrections.


Resta da capire perché neo e trinity sono più vecchi di morpheus ma lui sa già di matrix.. Ammesso che quello sia il morpheus reale e non la sua immagine residua del passato.. È davvero intrigante come aspetto


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2021)

Chi ha visto il film parla di un film molto intimista, non grande in senso stretto, ma è molto focalizzato su Neo e Trinity, sarà la loro resurrezione.

Non dimentichiamo che alla fine del terzo film, i loro corpi si trovavano nella città delle macchine.
La mia teoria è che la loro coscienza sia stata reinserita in Matrix, e che pian piano si risveglieranno.


----------



## Kaw (7 Dicembre 2021)

Hanno pubblicato il nuovo trailer:





Molto effetto nostalgia direi...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2022)

Madonna mia che è sta schifezza? spero che sia una trollalata del traviona washovski... la guerra civile delle macchine è imbarazzante


----------



## hsl (23 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo l'ho visto, è stata più un occasione per vedere amici che non vedevo da un po', per il resto è una vera ca***. Nulla a che fare con la trilogia in senso cinematografico.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2022)

hsl ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'ho visto, è stata più un occasione per vedere amici che non vedevo da un po', per il resto è una vera ca***. Nulla a che fare con la trilogia in senso cinematografico.


Mah, per me di Matrix si salva solo il primo, che era un vero e proprio racconto di un qualcosa di nuovo ed originale. Rivoluzionario! Il resto è tutta fuffa, una scusa per fare caciara ed azione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

Visto il film, la prima parte è fatta bene, la seconda è un vero schifo


----------

